
Server and client remote code execution through buffer overflow in Git - guatebus
https://marc.ttias.be/oss-security/2016-03/msg00180.php
======
guatebus
seems this has not been fixed even up to git v 2.7.3

[https://marc.ttias.be/oss-
security/2016-03/msg00195.php](https://marc.ttias.be/oss-
security/2016-03/msg00195.php)

